# Employment > Permanent Listings >  COLLECTIONS ASSISTANT (TEMPORARY FULL-TIME) DuSable Museum

## JasonO

http://www.midwestmuseums.org/jobs.html#collectDusable


_COLLECTIONS ASSISTANT (TEMPORARY FULL-TIME)_
*DuSable Museum of African American History, IL*

The Collections Assistant will join a team of four in the final year of a grant-funded collections cataloging and registration project. Reporting to the Head of Collections and Registration, this position involves re-housing art and artifacts, cataloging museum collections, and assisting with backlog registration.

_Essential Functions:_

Clean, stabilize and re-house artifacts of various mediums/materials according to established preservation standardsCatalog, condition report, and photograph objects, creating or adding to catalog records in PastPerfect databasePhysically move artifacts from temporary facility to permanent storage in the museumLabel artifacts with permanent accession numbersConduct object research as neededAssist in reconciling problem numbers and found-in-collections (FIC) objectsAssist in processing backlog registration paperworkAssist with preventative conservation including pest management and climate/environmental monitoring; maintain departmental integrated pest management (IPM) system and schedulePerform cleaning and maintenance of storage areas and exhibit galleries on a rotating schedulePerform other related duties as assigned

_Minimum Qualifications:_
Bachelor's degree in Museum Studies, History, Art History, Museum or related field, plus minimum two years collections-related experience. Knowledge of proper object handling and procedures related to safe storage Working knowledge of museum collections management systems (CMS).

_Preferred Knowledge, Skills, and Abilities:_

Knowledge of cataloging procedures and accepted nomenclatureKnowledge of standard museum collections management practices and proceduresPhysical coordination/ability to handle and move fragile collection objects; ability to lift 40 poundsBasic art-handling skillsUnderstanding of the proprietary nature of museum collections and documents and ability to adhere to museum policies regarding confidentialityFamiliarity with museum collections software, experience with PastPerfect strongly preferredExcellent organizational skills, accuracy and attention to detailExcellent communication skills, both verbal and writtenStrong interpersonal skills; must be team-oriented but also capable of working independently under minimum supervisionAbility to work under pressure and establish priorities under strict deadlinesAbility to multi-task and be flexible in work assignments

This a full-time temporary position, salary based on experience, Health benefits available.

Please email resumé, cover letter, and salary requirements to Kristina Eason atkeason@dusablemuseum.org, with "Collections Assistant Search" in the subject line. No phone calls please. Candidate reviews end 30 days after posting. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer.

(Posted 2/1/16)

----------

